# tsunami airwave



## fishonthegrill (Aug 17, 2013)

has anybody have used or heard anything about the tsunami airwave?..I'm thing of getting one and hanging a penn fierce 8000 off of it.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've owned Tsunami Airwave boat rod and surf rod. Loved them both. Light and strong.


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a 7ft with a quantum smoke inshore and love it. Light with tons of backbone


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

I have two. The 9 foot M/H 2 piece and the 7 foot 2 piece. They are good rods especially for travel. I have caught Spanish, Kings, and Bonita with both rods and like them very much.


----------

